# De-Badge BMW 1 Series



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas to all!

I want to debadge my wifes BMW 1 series today - I want to remove the 120d digits from the boot lid.

Whats the best way to do this without causing damage?

I wonder if there will be a colour difference under the letters?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bit of fishing line, slide it between the letters and the glue in a sawing motion pulling away from the paint, leaving most of the glue on..
heat the glue and pick off as much as you can (should be able to sort of roll it off)

then tar & glue remover soak to get the remaining glue off, and you will likely need to machine polish the boot or you will see where the letters were.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

if you don't have fishing line, dental floss is good. I spray a little bit of tar remover behind the badges to loosen the glue, then as above, a nice gentle downward (I don't pull away from the paint - just incase) sawing motion to remove the badges.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

+1 
agree what CraigQQ and weeemax said

:thumb:

Happy Christmas everyone

Kind Regards
Jacob


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

+2 :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just warm it up with a hairdryer, and you can pull it off with getting your fingernail behind it. get it just right and it wont leave anything at all behind


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im always scared it pulls the paint off that way ian :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

weemax said:


> if you don't have fishing line, dental floss is good. I spray a little bit of tar remover behind the badges to loosen the glue, then as above, a nice gentle downward (I don't pull away from the paint - just incase) sawing motion to remove the badges.


Always done it this way :thumb:

You'll more than likely have to polish where the badges were.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I do the whole fishingline/floss thing but always heat it up as well just to make sure, As I am heavy handed :lol:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

kempe said:


> I do the whole fishingline/floss thing but always heat it up as well just to make sure, As I am heavy handed :lol:


same here, worked a treat on my A3:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Is this for her benefit or for when you borrow it?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Is this for her benefit or for when you borrow it?


For when I clean it, I hate getting into the nooks of the model badge.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used the dental floss method on my 1er. Worked a treat! Sprayed it afterward with a tar remover and you'd never know it was there. Didn't need a polish at all


----------

